# Windows 10 keeps resetting my mouse properties



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ever since I installed Windows 10, it resets my touchpad properties every time I shut down or restart my laptop. I have to manually go back in every time I log in and change settings. Would uninstalling and reinstalling my touchpad properties fix this?


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP Still having issues. I have completely uninstalled the touchpad from my computer and reinstalled the drivers for it from windows update....but it still resets whenever I restart. I assume this is a possible issue with the driver itself?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what settings are you changing - i can try it on a couple of w10 pcs 
, i have enabled the three finger settings on win10 and rebooted and they are still enabled


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

My touchpad, by default, has reverse scrolling enabled, and I like to have the touchpad icon in my notification area......but every time I restart or shut down, the icon is removed from my notification and the reverse scrolling is turned back on. It's Synaptics TouchPad V1.7 on SMB port if this helps. I completely uninstalled this from this computer( along with all software) and restarted.....then downloaded this version from Windows Update in Win 10. Now when I rollback the driver, the devices become Synaptics TouchPad on PS/2 port.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Synaptics TouchPad on PS/2


thats all i have and seems to work OK and remember my settings - so mabe the SMB port is an issue for w10


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Could be......it was also the same SMB port setting when I had 8.1 and I had no problems with it at all.......could be another little quirk or bug that needs to be worked out......


----------

